
Ask HN: All videos on Cloudflare Stream disappeared from dashboard - 0x62
Yesterday, we checked the Cloudflare dashboard. After clicking on Stream, we&#x27;re taken to a &quot;new account setup&quot; type page, asking us to pick a capacity, despite having thousands of minutes of uploads already.<p>Our videos seem to still be delivering, but all Stream related items have disappeared from Subscriptions&#x2F;Billing including the usage charts.<p>Most of our uploads have come directly from users, so we don&#x27;t have the master copies. We&#x27;ve started a script running to download a backup of all our uploads, but it still has several hours to go.<p>Our concern is the video&#x2F;subscriptions have been deleted, but remain cached and at some point will stop delivering.<p>We&#x27;re unable to get in touch with Cloudflare support. Trying to sign in to the support center leads to a redirect loop back to the login page, and email tickets are automatically closed as we can&#x27;t send mail directly from the account email address (a group mailbox).<p>Is there anyone here who can connect us with support directly, or help look into this?<p>Please reach out via email to ben at infstream dot com
======
jgrahamc
You can email me... jgc AT cloudflare DOT com

~~~
0x62
Thank you, email sent

